# Finale 27.2 is Apple Silicon native -- ARIA also



## benwiggy (Mar 2, 2022)

The latest version of Finale is Apple Silicon native. Perhaps more importantly, the ARIA Player that comes with it is also native. Hopefully, MakeMusic will allow users of the Garritan libraries (who may not own Finale 27) to download the new version.

Also, there is now a multi-output VST3 plug-in.


----------



## dtoub (Mar 3, 2022)

There are some issues with NotePerformer. It works, but apparently not natively (so it will need Rosetta). I don't have a M1/M2 Mac (yet) and everything runs on Intel with no issues at all. Good update.


----------



## benwiggy (Mar 3, 2022)

Yes, in order to use Intel-only plug-ins, you have to run the host app in Rosetta. That's expected for any app (except Logic which has some secret sauce that allows it to load Intel plug-ins.) 

According to reports, if you try to load an Intel AU into native Finale, then Finale crashes.


----------

